# uber driver app download link



## jaysean

is there any new link to download the uber driver app for iphone??? thank you


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

https://devbuilds.uber.com/download....1_339C9A91-1E5E-11E4-A09B-A820661E6117.plist


----------



## SOBE

Above link does not work anymore. I accidentally deleted my driver app and can't find a "working" link to install it again.
Any help?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

SOBE said:


> Above link does not work anymore. I accidentally deleted my driver app and can't find a "working" link to install it again.
> Any help?


http://t.uber.com/byodFL


----------



## Ocgirlcc

OMG that link works!!! So happy to test it out before turning my phone in. Now maybe I don't have to drive all the way out to LA, pay a parking fee, do the hokey pokey and turn myself around.


----------



## SOBE

Link is not working. It seems like Uber removed the file from it's servers.
Can someone upload the file from somewhere, so we can download from different servers?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

SOBE said:


> Link is not working. It seems like Uber removed the file from it's servers.
> Can someone upload the file from somewhere, so we can download from different servers?


http://t.uber.com/byodFL is working fine


----------



## Uberzilla

no its not


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Just worked on my Ipad 3


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Uberzilla said:


> no its not


Just worked on my ipad mini


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Uberzilla said:


> no its not


Is IOS 7 installed on your phone ?


----------



## Tonytee

Can someone please post a new link to the Uber Driver app that works for the iphone 5 on iOS 7? Is there any link out there that works? Actually disregard my last message I just realized that you need to install the app using Google Chrome web browser on your iPhone. For some reason it did not work with Safari. Just a tip for everyone.


----------



## SOBE

It worked with the Chrome.
Thank you Tonytee.


----------



## NWAüber

I can confirm that it worked on my iPhone 5 using Safari. Just downloaded the app.

Thanks for posting this link, Tonytee.


----------



## Jeff212

the link worked on my uber phone that I factory reset too..... now it runs every app, messages work, facetime, Itunes, Pandora, Netflix movie streams.... I figure $10 bucks a week is unlimited data plan..... working on Hotspot feature.....


----------



## cheerose

Why have the app on an iPad vs. iPhone? 

Also -- I'm waiting for my Uber Phone, but I can successfully install and log into the driver app? Does that mean I'm good to go ... or should I wait for the official phone to come in?


----------



## NWAüber

cheerose said:


> Why have the app on an iPad vs. iPhone?
> 
> Also -- I'm waiting for my Uber Phone, but I can successfully install and log into the driver app? Does that mean I'm good to go ... or should I wait for the official phone to come in?


I was able to log into the driver app with my username and password. I'm still waiting for my über phone too. It's supposed to be getting to me via Fedex tomorrow.


----------



## cheerose

And I think that Uber answered that question -- I got the "Get Ready to Drive" email. I may not be able to drive until the weekend anyway (my Uber Phone is schedule for Saturday delivery).


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

cheerose said:


> Why have the app on an iPad vs. iPhone?


Because I don't have an iPhone.....


----------



## cheerose

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Because I don't have an iPhone.....


That's as good of a reason as any!


----------



## UberCyclist

Thanks for the download link!!!!!! Now I can see it on my iPadmini instead of the tiny iPhone.


----------



## Ali

After downloading the app has anyone able to get a ride request? Is it 100% functioning?


----------



## SOBE

Been using it on my Verizon 4G LTE iPhone 5 since the past 7-8 days. It works faster and snappier than FUber's crappy iPhone 4 on Verizon 3G (only) limited network.


----------



## Straggle

The link above just worked perfectly, (http://t.uber.com/byodFL) the app installed immediately, and I was able to log on using my normal name and password. It sucks though, because the app can detect a jailbroken iPhone, and it will not let you mark "Online" while jailbroken. Too bad for me.


----------



## NightRider

Roshana said:


> TO ALL UBER DRIVERS
> 
> 2- Don't accept rides until it goes on surge pricing (at least *2.00).
> 
> 3- Rate all your customers 1-2 stars.


Well this is one way to take care of the "too many drivers" problem.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

So, has anyone in other markets tested the driver app? I sure would like to ditch my phone in Cleveland


----------



## AnimalCop

I used the App on my Ipad last night, worked fine. I used some small Bungee and attached them to the defroster vents and hung the ipad over my radio. If I needed the radio I just lifted the ipad. So much better to see then little iphone.


----------



## izzi3

Any word if it's coming to android


----------



## The Geek

izzi3 said:


> Any word if it's coming to android


We were told "by the end of the month" meaning Sept which is fast approaching. In the beginning I expect it to be buggy as hell.


----------



## izzi3

Thanks! I can't wait to use it on my note3


----------



## Chip Dawg

I clicked the link and I get Uber homepage. Where do I go to download the app?


----------



## chowda633

AnimalCop said:


> I used the App on my Ipad last night, worked fine. I used some small Bungee and attached them to the defroster vents and hung the ipad over my radio. If I needed the radio I just lifted the ipad. So much better to see then little iphone.


How did you get it to download on your Ipad? Keeps giving me an error


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

chowda633 said:


> How did you get it to download on your Ipad? Keeps giving me an error


It is tricky, but possible, as I figured it out.... You need to use a computer with a browser where you can change the "user agent". For instance with Safari, you go to preferences -> advanced -> check box "Show Develop Menu in menu bar". This will add a new menu "Develop", from there select "user agent" -> Safari Ios7 Iphone

From this point your web browser will pretend to be an Iphone browser and the uber server will return an unique one time use URL to download the app.

Now you can go to t.uber.com/byodFL

An error window will pop up like this:










Copy the url off this window starting from "itms-services" all the way to ".plist"

send the Url to your ipad (via email for instance), click on it from your ipad, boum, app installed!

Don't forget to set your safari user agent back to "Default' !


----------



## chowda633

Yuri Lygotme said:


> It is tricky, but possible, as I figured it out.... You need to use a computer with a browser where you can change the "user agent". For instance with Safari, you go to preferences -> advanced -> check box "Show Develop Menu in menu bar". This will add a new menu "Develop", from there select "user agent" -> Safari Ios7 Iphone
> 
> From this point your web browser will pretend to be an Iphone browser and the uber server will return an unique one time use URL to download the app.
> 
> Now you can go to t.uber.com/byodFL
> 
> An error window will pop up like this:
> 
> View attachment 2054
> 
> 
> Copy the url off this window starting from "itms-services" all the way to ".plist"
> 
> send the Url to your ipad (via email for instance), click on it from your ipad, boum, app installed!
> 
> Don't forget to set your safari user agent back to "Default' !


IT WORKED PERFECT FIRST TRY!!! AWESOME!!! Thank you so much!!! Saved me 40 dollars a month lol!


----------

